# Small white bump on eyelid.



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Rocky has developed 2 little white sores around his eyelid. One in the very corner on the nose side of his eye, and one on the bottom lid. He has an appointment with the vet tomorrow at 3:30. I just wanted to see if anyone had any ideas on what it might be, just so I have some ideas going in.

They don't ooze, and his eyes haven't been watering any more than usual. He isn't rubbing them, and he doesn't seem to be in any pain from it.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

No experience here, I hope it is nothing serious. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Kody had white bumps on the inside of my mouth but it said they can get on the eyelids too and it was papillomavirus.. common warts.

Keep us posted.. OUR vet visit was only 35.00 because there was no treatment for warts. Curious as to what Rockys is.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy's growth was colored but it didn't bother her until it grew larger and ended up rubbing the cornea. It was removed and hasn't returned. 

Hope Rocky's falls off without growing any larger.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Turns out it was a flap of skin that had turned into scar tissue flipped up from the inside of his lid. After the vet got in and looked around, it seems Rocky must've ran through some thorns or something really hard when we were out hiking. It cut up his lid pretty badly on the inside. He checked for scratching on the cornea, and everything was fine there. He prescribed some topical antibiotic, and sent me home with a 60 dollar bill.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Good to hear it is nothing serious. Perhaps you can put something protective on him when he hikes around thorn bushes.


----------

